# How to convert this pasture fence to a goat fence?



## StacyMichelle (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi everyone! Last year we bought a house with a couple fenced in pastures. The people who lived here formerly has horses in the pasture, but we want to get some dairy goats. I've been considering Nubians. What would be the best way to convert these fences to fences more suitable for goats? I was thinking maybe we could do something with electric fencing? Or should we line the existing fence with some kind of wire fence? I've attached some pictures of the fence and when I measured it, the top rail was about 4 feet 3 inches. We're SUPER new at farming and livestock, so any advice is really appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Probably the easiest and most effective fencing to put up would be the field fence, it has 4 inch squares. This works well if you are looking at getting a standard size breed such as Nubians.


----------



## StacyMichelle (Jan 1, 2014)

fiberchick04 said:


> Probably the easiest and most effective fencing to put up would be the field fence, it has 4 inch squares. This works well if you are looking at getting a standard size breed such as Nubians.


So we should line the wooden fence with the field fence? What about the height? Does it need to be taller than four feet?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would absolutely make it taller than 4' if possible. I've got too many girls that can jump a 4' tall fence flat footed! Plus, if it's 5 or 6' tall it would help deter predators unless they are really determined to get in.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You could go 4 feet and put 2 or 3 strands of electric around the top. That would keep them from standing on the fence and deter dogs and coyotes.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Put a hot wire below the bottom board and between the bottom and middle board. My neighbor has a pretty, but flimsy, vinyl fence between us. I actually have two wires below the bottom board and one between, but I've never had a goat go through that fence. Ever. Babies included. My own fence in the front pasture is three board just like you have. I put the expensive horse wire and it is very good too, but I mostly put it to discourage stray dogs and for it to work even if my charger is not working. If you want to save money and make it goat ready fast.... put the hot wire.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

fiberchick04 said:


> Probably the easiest and most effective fencing to put up would be the field fence, it has 4 inch squares. This works well if you are looking at getting a standard size breed such as Nubians.


After taking a second look myself, I've concluded there is already field fence stapled on there. At least for some of it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Tenacross said:


> After taking a second look myself, I've concluded there is already field fence stapled on there. At least for some of it.


I do believe you are correct! Good eye - I didn't see that until you mentioned it.


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> I would absolutely make it taller than 4' if possible. I've got too many girls that can jump a 4' tall fence flat footed! Plus, if it's 5 or 6' tall it would help deter predators unless they are really determined to get in.


 I agree! my inside separator fence is 4 foot and with Pygmy's I don't have that much issues with them jumping the fence. But be sure and secure the bottom really good as babies have a way about finding holes, and raccoons, Possums, bobcats, and Coyotes have more of a tendency to go under not over fences. My outside fences are 5' and 6' high and I'm planning on adding mmore 6' on the back side this spring. Be sure gates are easily secured and have fencing or small enough wire across them as well. some of my gates had 6' x6" openings about 2' high and I've found a my Billies with their heads caught in the fence twice. I think I have finally secured all openings now with 2" x 4" fencing.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GoatCrazy said:


> I do believe you are correct! Good eye - I didn't see that until you mentioned it.


It might just be the fence in the last picture.
If I bought that farm, I'd be giggling at my good fortune as it could be goat ready in a hurry.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I wouldn't blame you a bit! :laugh:


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I am a big fan of Redbrand no climb horse fence. I have the 4ft and it hasn't been an issue thus far...

even for my buck who is a nosey lookie lou... always putting his hooves up on the fence to get scratches from anyone remotely close by


----------

